# Catering Prime Rib



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

So for any of you that do Prime rib catering, what has been the best way for you?

Although I do lots of catering, my market is more the mid range type events, not so much those with high end protein costs.  I have done it before and this is how I do it!  I cook it long and slow to just a touch over rare.  I get it back to safe temps and keep it in the cooler over night, then slice to desired portion, then "re-arrange " the pieces so its almost like a whole piece again.  The day of the event I get it back up to medium rare temp, load and go.  I have got pretty good results this way, but its tough keeping them all that nice rare-medium rare range anbd sometimes it tends to cook more once in the chaffers.  

I will say all my events are off premises without any kitchens.  I have not gone the route of having it carved on site because 1. the adeded cost of dedicating one person to one food item, 2. the logistics of most of my caterings.

What if I sliced the rib BEFORE cooking (like steaks), then rearranged them and cook long and slow?

Obviously prime rib is an expensive meat to experiment with, so any input would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I have never sliced prime rib before cooking, so I am not speaking from experience; but... my experience tells I don't want to go there with prime rib.


> I get it back to safe temps and keep it in the cooler over night, then slice to desired portion, then "re-arrange " the pieces so its almost like a whole piece again....
> 
> ...
> 
> ... I have not gone the route of having it carved on site because 1. the adeded cost of dedicating one person to one food item


Either way, it still has to be sliced and it takes "x" amount of time to slice it. "x" doesn't change whether it is done the day before, after reheating the day of, or at the event. "x" is still "x". The quality of the finished product will change depending upon which time is chosen. You just need to decide which finished product is the one that you want and then adjust the time slot of "x" to fit the desired goal.

The last caterer I worked for, we usually sliced right before shipping out the door in cambros. Not my number one choice, but not my choice to make. We always got good feedback.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

A couple of thoughts.

I get that the overnite in the walk in is just a lengthy resting but IME taking it out to portion and then putting it back in is unnecessary fiddling and brings nothing to the party except dry meat.

Try waiting until you are just ready to go then carve cold and bring to temp in the cambro....

As @cheflayne points out it will have to be introduced to a knife at some point and since you have to be present anyway leave your second in command in the kitchen to put out any fires then YOU as the "Chef" can be out on the carving station...smoozing with the guests (in a tasteful manner of course) and quite possibly picking up a few gigs.

This is also a great way to control portions.......

mimi


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

If you can't roast the day of continue as you are doing. To reheat wrap in plastic and foil, bring back to med rare, transport and then carve on site. What you are talking about doing will ruin an expensive piece of meat. 
Put it on your line with a carver, slice thin to win. You will save money on protein and probably break even on labor and your guests will have a nice piece of meat and a little show from the carver. 
I carved for years, people always seemed to appreciate the interaction. So get someone that can sell used cars out there to carve.


----------

